# Seeking to Adopt - NH/Southern ME/Eastern MA



## ThothsWings13 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello all,

I was referred here via MickaCoo's Elizabeth. I'm hoping to find someone who can find what I'm looking to adopt: 

*A pair of young pigeons (preferably in nice coloration/breed)- 

*one male, one female- either already or soon-to-be bonded,

*preferably a year or less old, 

*and preferably hand-tamed (if not, I'll be doing so every day for several hours per day). 

The birds would be for companionship purposes, and possibly to raise any subsequent offspring. I have a large enclosure ready, and would love to bring them home. I have been raising animals and birds since I was a kid, and it would light up my life to have a pair of special "heart birds" in my life again! Nurturing makes me feel good. 

I don't want to spend over $60 for the pair; if possible, but I'm more than willing to drive through NH, eastern MA, and southernmost/NH-border of Maine for them.

About me:

I'm a 28-year old college grad pharmacy tech/photo lab technician. My idea of a good time is hanging out at home, drawing/painting and playing with feathery company. There are no other pets in the house save a fish in the bedroom, and I refuse to move anywhere which does not allow for pets. My pets have often come before my own needs and I have gladly (when I was financially unstable after freshly moving out of college; I'm in a stable living situation now with my own apartment) picked the animals' vet bill/s every time without exception whenever one would come down with something. I am a nonsmoker, non-drinker, non-partier, and the pigeons would be kept in my living room away from drafts in the large enclosure I've built. 

Thank you so much for your help! I've scoured the internet looking for a pair of pigeons or a seller, but thus far, the sources I've found have come up dry, and Elizabeth and I don't wish to stress her birds by shipping them out. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you tell us where you are located? Can you post a picture of the enclosure. We love pics, and seeing each others lofts and enclosures.


----------



## ThothsWings13 (Jan 24, 2013)

Sure can! It's 4 x 4 x 8'  Should be big enough for a pair of pigeons. We raised chicken pullets in it for a while and are going to be resanding it down/power-washing/disinfecting it, etc, in anticipation for our new buddies. (There hasn't been birds in it for quite some time, but I'd rather it be cleaner-than-clean/dusty when the pigeons come home.) It doesn't look like much from the outside, but it sports a lot of floor space, a shelf for birds to hop down onto from the length perch (at a diagonal in the enclosure) and two nest boxes vertically above each other (they were put in later on). The enclosure is one I designed and made myself with some help from my fiance in picking the materials.  I'm really proud of it. (The sign on the front says "what happens in the barn stays in the barn", and the enclosure has great ventilation and doesn't catch drafts- additionally, the big crocheted blanket is for covering it on an as-needed basis if they need extra warmth. It's long-been bird-approved.  ) I've attached my image in this post so hopefully it will show. Forgive the cruddy phone-cam quality!

I'm in central NH, on the MA border (literally- I can spit into the state line! LOL).


----------



## ThothsWings13 (Jan 24, 2013)

Gragh, sorry. Re-uploading. Forgot to rotate the pic!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That fits in your living room?


----------



## ThothsWings13 (Jan 24, 2013)

Sure does! That's just a corner of the wall, lol. I've got a 6-seater sofa wrapping its way around the back half of the living room near it, along with my 10' desk on the other side (to the right of where the picture was taken). I don't know why, but a lot of people are really surprised whenever they see it!  The living room's where it sits/continues to sit. 

I want to be able to provide the best circumstances for the creatures I adopt.  So it's been a wonderful thing to have. It's big enough that if I wanted to, I could get a chair and sit down inside it and stick my laptop on the shelf inside.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wish I had a living room that size. Very old house and small rooms. LOL. So you are handy at building things.


----------



## ThothsWings13 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hahaha, it's actually not that big - it's a 500 sq. ft apartment. The living room is about 15' x 10' and the layout is spacious enough that it's breathable (I downsized from an 800 sq. ft with a cramped layout). 

I'm moreso of a designer =) I don't have much technical knowhow at all, but my fiance's a self-proclaimed jacka** of all trades, with a bunch of construction/building/etc experience (seriously- the list takes about 5 minutes or so to state!). So I pass off all my designs and we work on the technical stuff, like getting the materials together, and then help each other do the construction. 

I'm much more of an artist/writer kind of person.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can I ask why pigeons? And are there breeds that you like?


----------



## ThothsWings13 (Jan 24, 2013)

Why pigeons: 

My first year of living on my own, in summer 2010, we had a really vicious, scorching-hot summer, and I found a pigeon outside just sitting on her own next to the stream in the back 'yard' just next to our fire lane at the back of our building (my apt overlooked the stream and the pond w/ the fountain). I went outside to see if it was okay. It waddled away from me, which was good, but wasn't acting right. I was worried, so I carefully netted it and it didn't complain. I scooped it up in the net and held it close very carefully, un-netted it in the bathroom, and it just sat there, watching me. I figured it was sick or something, so I gave it birdseed (it refused) and fresh cold water, which it drank a ton of.  Poor thing was dehydrated and seemed to be too tired to make it to the stream's side/safety. When it flapped, I saw a gash. Upon closer inspection, it had what looked like a cat's claws down its "armpit region" and the wing was broken. I had my roommate haul it down a block to the local pharmacy, and we found out we were short money. The employee let him get some bandages and antibiotic ointment and pay back later (which we did), and when he came back, I had finished reading pigeon help files online. The break was really clean and the scratches on the wing not too deep. I felt around, and carefully reset the wing, then bandaged it firmly around the bird. (It HATED the restriction and after four times of soothing and rewrappings, exhausted himself.)

I brought him up to the Wings of the Dawn wildlife sanctuary at 1 am (had been up since 7 am that day from working out of state at the time), where the break was confirmed and I was thanked for apparently doing a really good job. I then headed home and fell asleep a few hours later. The pigeon was later healed up and re-released into the wild with hopefully a happy ending.  (I also nurtured a sick baby squirrel and helped a woodchuck spend his last hours in peace and quiet before.)

After that, I was raising pullets, and I loved their sounds. When it was time to give them to a friend of mine, I didn't quite (and still don't quite) know how to live life without a pet in my life. I went to many pet shops but I don't like finches at all. Budgies are "eh" for me- still a little too small, and pretty noisy. Conures are pretty nifty but carry an outlandish price tag. Our apartment complex allows pet birds, and the leasing lady raised pigeons before and said they'd be okay. They have a nice body shape, and nice sounds. A friend of mine has a few ringneck doves and a pigeon- I loooove that pigeon. Very good-natured.  Pigeons are nice shapes, with pleasant sounds, and hopefully if we bond enough through lots of interaction time, pettable. (Our chicken pullets used to come running every time we'd come near, even to the point of insisting on sitting on our laps. I know pigeons are different by far, but pigeons would be wonderful in their own unique way.) Pigeons have left a really nice imprint on me and I really love their body shape, mannerisms and sounds, and they're beautiful, quiet birds.

I particularly like Jacobins, Indian Fantails, Archangels, Giant Runts, Seraphim, Trumpeters, Kazners, Lahores, Old German Owls, Oriental Frills, Satinettes, and West-of-England Tumblers.  As far as colors go, I tend to shy away from whites, and I particularly adore unusual color patterns and/or stencil markings, but I'm open towards funky random colorations/markings or a more traditional "this is a pigeon" colors with the lovely greys and iridescent feathering. I'm not terribly picky.


----------



## ThothsWings13 (Jan 24, 2013)

Just an update: Toast is adopted!


----------

